# Need architecture of guidance on multiple websites on different servers with centrali



## ahjpardeep (Nov 24, 2016)

*Need guidance on multiple websites on different servers with centralized database*

I am looking for infra structure solution for below requirements

1) 10+ websites hosted on different hosting servers
2) almost same code on all websites
3) PHP 5.7 & Mysql 5.7 
4) Latest Libraries 
5) Encrypt generate web page html

What I want!

1) Put code on one domain and other websites/domains will use API to generate html on the basis of domain access. Database should verify which domain access and return data 
2) Centralized MySQL database with Security & Scalability 
3) Optimal Website Performance & libraries? 
4) Which PHP Framework to provide web security and easily handle different url structure and multiple languages on the basis of website/domain access?

Please suggest experience and best solution to meet my requirements.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!! I will be honest you are asking for a lot of help with this. I will do the best I can to help here. If this was something that I was setting up. I would look into a Virtual Private Server(VPS). I am not sure of your level of compitence with the terminal or command line, but Linux might be a good option here. This will allow you to solve parts 3, 4, 5 at the top. 

As for the bottom four, writing an API isn't the hardest thing. Using a VPS will allow you to have full control over your MySQL database, and install all the security features that you want. As for the PHP Framework, I would say have a look at Laravel. This is a great framework based on the MVC model. Other than that, I would say just do your research on what features and performance hurdles you are going to need and figure out how to make them work for you application.


----------



## ahjpardeep (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks wmorri
does API call to generate runtime website content will decrease the performance in term of page loads? if yes then how it can be improved? however we have dedicated server too.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Page load times are something that I honestly don't know a ton about. I normally refer to the Google PageSpeed Tools when i need to look at what is slowing down my sites.


----------

